# Własnym oczom nie wierze!

## Xywa

Zaglądam dziś do Przeglądu Sportowego, a tam reklama Football Manager 2015 w wersji PC, MAC i ... LINUKS!

http://muve.pl/digital/sportowe/football-manager-2015-pc-digital/75694

Zaraz jadę do Empiku   :Cool: 

Gram w sporo natywnych gier na Linuksa ale z kupnych mam tylko Minecrafta i Legeng of Grimrock:

http://www.grimrock.net/

Nie myślałem że dożyje czasów pudełkowej wersji w sklepach.

----------

## sebas86

Steam to nie do końca to samo, ale sporo pudełek od Valve ma natywne wersje - wszystkie części Half Life, Left 4 Dead, Counter Strike... Jest powoli z czego wybierać.

----------

## Pryka

Cywilizacja 5 też dostała wersję na Linuksa jakiś czas temu  :Smile: 

----------

## Xywa

Tylko doczytałem na pudełku, że aktywacja przez Steama  :Sad: 

Ja za cholerę nie potrafię uruchomić tego dziadostwa na Gentoo. Kiedyś kupiłem Legend of Grimrock na Steama, a że nie potrafiłem uruchomić tego, kupiłem po raz kolejny, tym razem ze strony producenta (w steam nie ma zwrotów). Ściągnełem 1 plik uruchamialny i działa. 

Ze steamem walczę na angielskim forum w dziale Gentoo Games:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1003802-highlight-.html

Bez rezultatu.

Zainstalowałmbym Ubuntu, bo tam ponoć steam działa bez problemu, ale musiałbym przejść na Gruba2 przy okazji, z którym kiedyś walczyłem jak dorzuciełm do Gentoo Ubuntu Studio.

Dziwi mnie że Steama nie ma w portage (ponoć kiedyś był).

----------

## sebas86

U mnie działa, niestety instalowałem szmat czasu temu i większości problemów nie pamiętam, zresztą sporo z nich na pewno jest już nieaktualna. Rozwiązanie wszystkich pojawiających się błędów bez problemu można było znaleźć w sieci. Z tego co pamiętam trochę problemów sprawiały biblioteki dostarczone z samym Steamem (mam amd64), musiałem ręcznie doinstalować pakiety multilib i wywalić te ze Steama, zresztą ten sam problem ostatnio miałem z grą z GoG-a (Flat out nie chciał współpracować z Alsą, wystarczyło wywalić kilka bibliotek, które i tak miałem w systemie).

Warto poświęcić chwilę, w swojej biblioteczce na 192 gier 111 mam z wersją na Linuksa, kilka tytułów przeszedłem właśnie siedząc na pingwinie (Half Life, Super Frog, ...). Poza Steamem komercyjnych gier z natywną wersja mam ledwo kilka (chociażby świetny Pray) i też ich instalacja czasami sprawiała problemy (pamięta ktoś jedyny polski sklep z grami dla Linuksa: Wupra?, łezka się w oku kręci).

Co do kupowania wersji natywnych, jeśli mamy jakiś tytuł warto sprawdzić czy nie da się uruchomić wersji na pingwina jakimś sprytnym trickiem. World of Goo kupiłem w Empiku w wersji Windows only (strasznie gówniane zagranie ze strony polskiego wydawcy) ale wystarczyło użyć pliku wykonywalnego z wersji demo dla Linuksa aby mieć pełną, natywną wersję na Linuksie. Zostaje też Wine, które umożliwia nawet w granie w część zabezpieczonych gier (na pewno działa TOCA Race Driver 2 czy NFS Most Wanted z oryginalnych nośników).

Mówię to bo czasami szkoda nerwów na nędznie przygotowane wersje natywne, które są „zabutelkowane” i sprawiają więcej problemów niż ręczna instalacja oryginału przez gołe Wine.

----------

## skazi

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Zaglądam dziś do Przeglądu Sportowego, a tam reklama Football Manager 2015 w wersji PC, MAC i ... LINUKS!
> 
> http://muve.pl/digital/sportowe/football-manager-2015-pc-digital/75694
> 
> Zaraz jadę do Empiku  
> ...

 

To nic nowego, już FM 2014 był na linuksa i właśnie na nim grałem.

----------

## Xywa

Ostatnio ruszyłem Steama  :Smile:  Problem był banalnie prosty, 1 biblotekę trzeba było skompilować na 32 bity.

Hula....

 :Razz: 

Większośc gier po polsku w tym rewelacja jak dla mnie War Thuder (łacznie z polskimi lektorami).

p.s. Po 6 latach zacząłem grać w EVE Online, zamiast męczyć się z Wine wystarczyło zainstalowac PlayOnLinux   :Razz: 

Się dzieje teraz   :Razz: 

----------

## Xywa

P.S. W styczniu zakupiłem Football Managera 2015, otworzyłem pudełko i okazało się, że nawet nie muszę wyciągać płyty, bo w wersji linuxowej działa tylko opcja ściągniecia gry onlie (to po co płyta?) i potem aktywacja licencji.

p.s.2 Coś cicho na polskich forum Gentoo ostatnio   :Shocked: 

----------

## spacemanspiff

Jak wciąż mam marzenia i od roku czekam na wydanie Rocket League pod linuxa

----------

## sebas86

Oj to możesz się nie doczekać. Valve słabo stara się rozwijać własną platformę SteamOS. Sprzęt jest, system jest tylko wszystko to jakieś półśrodki – sprzęt relatywnie drogi, a SteamOS-a jakoś niespecjalnie opłaca się instalować na pełnowymiarowym PC skoro można grać pod okienkami albo (prawdopodobnie) każdą inną dystrybucją Linuksa i mieć pełnosprawny komputer do internetu i pracy a nie pseudokonsolę za dużo większe pieniądze niż np. XBoksa czy PS.

----------

## sebas86

I Rocket League na Steam OS w becie… doczekałeś się.  :Wink: 

----------

## davoodt

Jak wciąż mam marzenia i od roku czekam na wydanie Rocket League pod linuxa

----------

## sebas86

Przecież jest oficjalnie dostępne: http://store.steampowered.com/app/252950/Rocket_League/. Nawet wymagania systemowe elegancko podane:

 *Quote:*   

>     Minimalne:
> 
>         Procesor: 2.4+ GHz Quad core
> 
>         Pamięć: 2 GB RAM
> ...

 

----------

